# Tru-Stride Stilts?



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Saw these on the job yesterday being used by a taper who could only tell me they were "good" and "professionAL" . 
http://www.tru-stride.com/

I've got to admit he was walking them well. A very normal looking gait due to the feet id assume. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Bump for interest in these "professionAL" stilts. Very interesting design.

I wad hoping I didnt have to learn spanish to inquire more about them.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

If you haven't tried it yet, a Google search for reviews on them brings up a few things like Home Depot and Amazon selling them, a video, ......:

https://www.google.ca/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=V-PSU4nOHe7L8gf_toHgCQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=tru+stride+stilts+review


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

One guy made some seeming good pro & con points on this page: http://toolazle.bl.ee/B004GQUIZ6.html


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

The bulk of those reviews are inexperienced people who have little to no business on stilts. Id much prefer to hear firsthand from someone who walks them every damned day and actually WORKS.

Ill check out yt, the amazon and HD reviews were written by weekend warriors who dont know sheep chit from burnt cottonseed.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They look like an interesting design. I have never tried them so I will be interested to see what response you get,


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a pair! But experienced on them I would say not as prefer walking the pails! I can use them tho!
Yea u can sort of just walk with them!
Here they r!:thumbsup:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> I have a pair! But experienced on them I would say not as prefer walking the pails! I can use them tho!
> Yea u can sort of just walk with them!
> Here they r!:thumbsup:


Have you walked other brands before? If so is there a learning curve? I cant stand skywalker 2.0s.

I found one review for one star, it goes as follows: "I bought these for a Frankenstein costume, they were wobbly and I fell I cant suggest this dangerous product" 

Lmfao .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

nodnarb said:


> I cant stand skywalker 2.0s.


I have to wear 2.0s reversed - leg braces to the inside of the leg rather than the outside. Then they'll work for me. Other guys on here have had to do the same with them.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

nodnarb said:


> Have you walked other brands before? If so is there a learning curve? I cant stand skywalker 2.0s.
> 
> I found one review for one star, it goes as follows: "I bought these for a Frankenstein costume, they were wobbly and I fell I cant suggest this dangerous product"
> 
> Lmfao .


Nope, only stilts i have been on!!
F*ckin scary for the first while!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

A couple things Craig from Al's Taping Tools messaged me about Tru-Stride stilts, that he shouldn't mind my sharing:

- He didn't do a review on them. He just posted on FB that they were available at Al's.
- Al's sold a few pair, before Tru-Stride went bankrupt he said, and didn't hear anything good or bad about the ones they sold.

Maybe the bankruptcy explains why much of Google search info on them seems dated. Maybe someone is trying to resurrect the design and brand name by selling through such as Home Depot and Amazon(?)


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

JustMe said:


> A couple things Craig from Al's Taping Tools messaged me about Tru-Stride stilts, that he shouldn't mind my sharing:
> 
> - He didn't do a review on them. He just posted on FB that they were available at Al's.
> - Al's sold a few pair, before Tru-Stride went bankrupt he said, and didn't hear anything good or bad about the ones they sold.
> ...


Thanks for the info, I have managed to find a lot of dead links. The bankruptcy explains that, seems like they would have generated a bigger buzz. When marshalltowm came up with something new everybody wanted to try them out, striles me as odd how these have so few reviews and people experienced with them.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

nodnarb said:


> Thanks for the info, I have managed to find a lot of dead links. The bankruptcy explains that, seems like they would have generated a bigger buzz. When marshalltowm came up with something new everybody wanted to try them out, striles me as odd how these have so few reviews and people experienced with them.


U can still get them here no probs!:blink:
Google tru-stride stilts u will find them!
Free worldwide shipping!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

nodnarb said:


> Thanks for the info, I have managed to find a lot of dead links. The bankruptcy explains that, seems like they would have generated a bigger buzz. When marshalltowm came up with something new everybody wanted to try them out, striles me as odd how these have so few reviews and people experienced with them.


Not sure what to make of them/of them as a company. Eg. Check out the one comment after this video. Never seen that kind of thing before on Youtube. Not sure what to think about it: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZSr1xIZZks

The claim of "World's Best Selling Stilt Design" on there doesn't do much for their credibility, either.


----------

